# Gigabyte GTX 770 WindForce OC 2 GB



## W1zzard (May 30, 2013)

Gigabyte's GeForce GTX 770 features the company's new WindForce 3X cooler with three fans to keep the card cool. The card is also overclocked out of the box for an extra performance boost.

*Show full review*


----------



## BorisDG (Dec 10, 2013)

Please, less copy/paste. 



> NVIDIA uses the same OnSemi NCP420*6* voltage controller on the GTX 770 as on the GTX 780 and Titan.








The chip looks like NCP420*8*.


----------

